# Should I drop this course?



## DitzyDreamer (Jun 10, 2008)

Okay, so right now I'm taking 15 credit hours: Philosophy 150, Chinese 102, and Theater 100. I'm doing fine in the last two classes, but Philosophy 150 is kicking my butt. We have ten quizzes that, in total, equal 20% of our entire grade (midterms 50%, two papers 20%, class participation 10%). So far, I have taken two quizzes, and I have done terribly on both. My grade is now at a 75.8% (with just the two quizzes and an "intro-to-the-course" quiz) and dropping. If I were to drop this course, I would receive a W, and I would fall behind and be a part-time student (but I have no scholarships, so...).

I'm afraid that this course will ruin my gpa, but I am also afraid of receiving a "W" on my transcript. Should I just drop the course entirely or try my best?


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

If there's no way to get a B in the class, and it's not essential to your major, then I'd say drop it. I took an Econ class a year ago that I should have dropped, but I received a C instead. No one will notice a few Ws on your transcripts, but Cs affect your GPA.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Drop it. I got a C+ in a class I could have done much better in this semester but due to clashing exam dates in that class with exams in harder classes I gave more time to cost me a B or A. I should have dropped but didn't.


----------



## jane (Jan 30, 2006)

I am very confused by this math. You've done terribly on 2 quizzes, each worth 2% of your grade. If that is true, and pretending you got a 0 for both quizzes, shouldn't you still have 96% of your grade left? I don't get it- have you already taken a midterm or something? (Re-reading your post, is the average of the 2 quizzes 75.8?)
If you've only taken 2 quizzes worth 4%, I wouldn't panic or be discouraged. There is still plenty of time for you to improve.


----------

